# Unknown Species Of Star Fish



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

I got this star at a local pet store. They didn't know what type it was. It becomes very active when it is dark. It stays on the floor of the tank when there is light, but stays on the glass when it is dark. I have no idea if this guy is a meat eater or a algae eater. I'm guessing primarily algae. This guy is as big as my hand. Any ideas?
Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

ik've seen these in one of my LFSs but i forgot what it's called...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

ik've seen these in one of my LFSs but i forgot what it's called...


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

I have been able to find pictures of them on the internet, but they are simply labled starfish. Anyway, it seems to have acclimated to the tank very well. As big as it is, the fish don't even seem to notice it.
Thanks,


----------

